# UV light for snakes (general research) vs UV light for albinos



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello,
I am wondering if anyone can direct me- either by links or names for me search- of studies done in recent years about the benefits of adding UV lights to snake enclosures. (In general).

I am also curious if any study has been done with albinos- as far as I am aware, white or albino mammals are very sensitive to UV and can't take as much as non-albinos- but does it apply to reptiles?

I can't really find much by trying google...


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

There's no evidence UV effects albino snakes negatively. 

Similar discussion in this thread, where Thrasops shares some info on the subject: Snow hognose UVB


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Estherta said:


> Hello,
> I am wondering if anyone can direct me- either by links or names for me search- of studies done in recent years about the benefits of adding UV lights to snake enclosures. (In general).
> 
> I am also curious if any study has been done with albinos- as far as I am aware, white or albino mammals are very sensitive to UV and can't take as much as non-albinos- but does it apply to reptiles?
> ...


If you are on Facebook, check out the group Reptile Lighting, its an invaluable resource.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

As it happens I have a list here from a lecture I gave last week at Shuttleworth College so will reprint some studies here.

This is a big subject and to really understand its significance requires an understanding of the significance of UV on the physiology of animals; while studies specific to snakes are still comparatively rare, there are lots of studies on animals as a whole showing quite basal adaptations to utilisation of UV in various ways. This requires more general research to fully appreciate the adaptations and benefits to UV exposure amongst animals. Here are some studies specifically on how UV affects physiology of snakes across a range of taxa, specifically honing in on synthesis of D3 in the skin and behavioural preference for UV exposure, such as they are:

Acierno, Mark J., et al. "Effects of ultraviolet radiation on plasma 25-hydroxyvitamin D3 concentrations in corn snakes (_Elaphe guttata_)." _American Journal of Veterinary Research_ 69.2 (2008): 294-297.

Bradwell, Jordan, and Jessica Hackett. "The Effects of Ultraviolet (UV) Light Exposure on the Physiology And Behaviour of Captive Corn Snakes (_Elaphe guttata_)." _RATEL_ (2013): 9.

Nail, Abigail. "Does exposure to UVB light influence the growth rates and behaviour of Corn Snakes, _Pantherophis guttatus_?" Bl6154 Reaseheath College and University of Chester 2010

Bos, Jan H., Fokko C. Klip, and Dennis GAB Oonincx. "Artificial ultraviolet B radiation raises plasma 25-hydroxyvitamin D3 concentrations in Burmese pythons (_Python bivittatus_)." _Journal of Zoo and Wildlife Medicine_ 49.3 (2018): 810-812.

Loughman, Zachary J. "Utilization of natural history information in evidence based herpetoculture: A proposed protocol and case study with _Hydrodynastes gigas_ (False Water Cobra)." _Animals_ 10.11 (2020): 2021.

Gemberling, Alison, and Zachary Loughman. "Analysis of the effects of UVB radiation on bone density and behavior of hatchling false water cobras, _Hydrodynastes gigas_." _Proceedings of the West Virginia Academy of Science_ 94.1 (2022). (Ongoing)

Hollandt, Tina, Markus Baur, and Anna-Caroline Wöhr. "Animal-appropriate housing of ball pythons (_Python regius_)—Behavior-based evaluation of two types of housing systems." _Plos one_ 16.5 (2021): e0247082.

It would be remiss of me not to include the following as well, which is the only study not to show a benefit to UV exposure; however it tested for only one thing and the methodology is regarded as flawed due to the way the animals were grouped. Later studies on pythons have shown very significant effect of UV upon pythons.:

Hedley, J., and K. Eatwell. "The effects of UV light on calcium metabolism in ball pythons (Python regius)." _Veterinary Record_ 173.14 (2013): 345-345.




Sampling of preferences in the wild is also important to provide a baseline. Studies like these are out there for quite a number of species but need to be searched for meticulously, and with the understanding that in the wild UV levels are never static and animals will rarely expose themselves to the same levels all the time, and certainly have ways of getting out from under the light. For example:

Ferguson, Gary W., et al. "_Coluber (Masticophis) flagellum_ UVB Exposure" Herpetological review volume 46(4):639-640 (2015).

Ferguson, Gary W., et al. "Voluntary exposure of some western‐hemisphere snake and lizard species to ultraviolet‐B radiation in the field: how much ultraviolet‐B should a lizard or snake receive in captivity?." Zoo biology 29.3 (2010): 317-334.

Brinker, Andrew Michael. _An ultraviolet light survey of three species of semi-aquatic snakes at the Old Sabine Bottom Wildlife Management Area, with intraorder comparisons and microhabitat descriptions_. Diss. Texas Christian University, 2006.


The seminal document putting it all together including advised parameters for dozens of species in the appendices is here:

Baines, Frances, et al. "How much UV-B does my reptile need? The UV-Tool, a guide to the selection of UV lighting for reptiles and amphibians in captivity." Journal of Zoo and Aquarium Research 4.1 (2016): 42.


The following studies are also useful to understand the adaptation of snakes to dealing with UV light and can help us move towards an answer when it comes to albino (or melanin-deficient) animals.

Chang, Cheng, and Rongliang Zheng. "Effects of ultraviolet B on epidermal morphology, shedding, lipid peroxide, and antioxidant enzymes in Cope’s rat snake (Elaphe taeniura)." _Journal of Photochemistry and Photobiology B: Biology_ 72.1-3 (2003): 79-85.

Van Doorn, Kevin, and Jacob G. Sivak. "Spectral transmittance of the spectacle scale of snakes and geckos." _Contributions to Zoology_ 84.1 (2014): 1-12.




On the subject of albino snakes (or other morphs with reduced melanin), I will reprint what I wrote in the thread Tom linked to above as it is a very often asked question that deserves an answer. Sadly there are no studies to my knowledge as of yet but we can provide suggestions.

The issue of UV for albino/ white snakes has been _vastly _overplayed. As Tom said above - there has been no evidence at all that UV is any more harmful to albino snakes than it is to normals. The reason for this is actually rather simple. In mammals (such as humans) the lack of melanin is a problem as we use melanin to protect against sunlight. Even in albino eyelid geckos like Leopard geckos there is the possibility of it being detrimental to their eyes which is why some seem to show discomfort beneath bright light.

Snakes, on the other hand, are different. While they do also have melanin and that does prevent a certain amount of transmission, snake scales themselves - including the brille (eyecap) - have a keratinous layer that inherently reduces transmission of UV (and do so far more effectively and efficiently than 'just' melanin in the skin). We know this as there have been several studies now on snake spectacle transmittance and permeability of snake skin to UV. It actually takes ridiculously gargantuan amounts of UV to damage snake skin - there were some very cruel experiments done on Beauty snakes in which it was shown the absolute peak transmission of UVB through their scales is only 5.1 +- 0.36% and that it takes insane amounts of UV - up to 800 mJ/cm2, FAR more than is found in midday sun - to cause damage.

Snake eyes are protected by scales which also filter UV. The amount of UV filtered depends on species, with active diurnal sun-basking species having the best protection, but even nocturnal species have a degree of protection.

So - no there is no worry at all providing LOW levels of UV for an albino snake (low levels of UV are all that is advised for most commonly kept snakes anyway). Frances Baines has suggested an Arcadia Shade Dweller providing not more than UV Index 1 is more than ample for albino snakes, and I would agree. I would certainly also advise that care is taken such animals also are well able to escape the light and that plenty of cover is provided for them in case they don't want to be exposed to it.


It is important to note that providing UV by itself is not going to compensate for poor husbandry. Using it will not compensate for poor enclosure design, a poor diet, a lack of health care or any other form of poor management. Providing UV is ONE important aspect of animal welfare, it will not cover all bases but that should be obvious. They are not magic lights, if you stick a UV light in a viv where the temperatures are wrong, or the habitat is wrong, or the food being offered is wrong, it is not going to solve any of those problems. Why would it? UV has its own health benefits not catered to by any of those things, why would it cater to the animal’s needs for correct temperature, diet and so on? They are different things. Yet it is all too common to see people against the idea of providing UV try to deflect its usage this way. That does not mean UV does not provide its own benefits, and they are benefits you cannot provide another way.

I also reiterate it is important to read more generally to understand other effects of UV on vertebrate physiology vis-a-vis things like circadian rhythm, melatonin-serotonin cycling etc.


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Thrasops said:


> As it happens I have a list here from a lecture I gave last week at Shuttleworth College so will reprint some studies here.
> 
> This is a big subject and to really understand its significance requires an understanding of the significance of UV on the physiology of animals; while studies specific to snakes are still comparatively rare, there are lots of studies on animals as a whole showing quite basal adaptations to utilisation of UV in various ways. This requires more general research to fully appreciate the adaptations and benefits to UV exposure amongst animals. Here are some studies specifically on how UV affects physiology of snakes across a range of taxa, specifically honing in on synthesis of D3 in the skin and behavioural preference for UV exposure, such as they are:
> 
> ...


Wow, THANK YOU! 
Much appreciated ....
The info about albinos is very interesting...
My young albino burmese, just yesterday I installed a UV- it is 6% bulb and I have started by just switching it on for 1hour 30 min a day only, at the hottest time of the day. He is usually basking near it - not directly below it more on the side of it, but fairly close, I estimate about 40 cm from it.... And he can go and hide from it if he wishes...( i am working for home so I am also observing him)

Anyways, I have loads to read and learn.

Thanks to the comments from the other members also. I will check that FB group that has been suggested


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Estherta said:


> I can't really find much by trying google...


Unsurprising. The tool for this sort of search is scholar.google.com/


----------

